# Thoughts, Opinions, Advice



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay so I decided to set up the five gallon he tank that I have had on December 30, after reading about the fishless cycle that is what I have started doing using fish food (pellets). My plan for this tank once it is cycled is to add a Betta and 1-2 African Dwarf Frogs. I have been checking my levels everyday since the 1st.

The test readings are as follows:

Jan 1
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 10
Ammonia - 2.0

Jan 2
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 10
Ammonia - 1.0

Jan 3
Nitrites - .25
Nitrates - 160
Ammonia - 2.0

Jan 4
Nitrites - .25
Nitrates - 10
Ammonia - 4.0

Jan 5
Nitrites - .25
Nitrates - 10
Ammonia - 4.0

The PH is 7.6. 

Also I have three plastic plants which I am hoping to be able to switch over to live and 1 Anubias Nana and 1 Rosette sword. Also I added some nitrifying bacteria today to help the cycle along. I am hoping that someone can tell me if my tank is on the right track. It has been awhile since I had a tank so I want to make sure that I am doing everything right. If anyone could help me that would be great, thanks in advance.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot to include that I have an aquaclear for 10 to 30 gallons and a heater (not sure what kind) set on 82 degrees.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems like your well on your way.Since the food may deteriorate slowly(keep releasing ammonia)I would stop adding food and watch levels.Your ammonia should go to 0 in a few days since you have nitrItes present.If they(ammonia) keep rising I would vacum any food you can see on the bottom.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I did remove some of the food that I could see but there is still a lot in the filter, should I clean that out as well?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you want and can, you could ring it out in dirty tank water(in bucket).Or you could just monitor levels over the next couple days;if ammonia goes down you may be fine,if it does not go down or even climbs then I would rinse/ring it out in dirty tank water.Generally messing with filter is not necessary or a great idea.It may be necessary depending on how much food is in there.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep an eye on the levels then and go from there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was thinking a five would be too small for the three, yet i was informed it should be ok as far as the water chemestry staying stable. However, I was also informed the frogs are about blind so feeding will be an issue. Bettas are pigs and its known for them to eat until their little tummies explode. Getting the food to the bottom for the frogs and keeping mr betta away will pose a challenge. You could try to train him to swim into a net for his food, and while holding him in this net for eating, feed the frogs. Once the frogs get fed let the betta go.


----------



## Goldiegirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on feeding and have been reading about the different ways that others have been doing so. That is a new technique I think I will try. I am glad to hear that my tank will be okay for the three of them, I was a little concerned about that. I think I will need a bigger net though, lol.


----------

